# My ball python died...



## Transylvania (Jan 22, 2012)

I just discovered that the baby spider ball python I got back in October suddenly died sometime in the last couple of days. I have no idea how it happened.

He had trouble eating and would never strike at the frozen/thawed mice on his own, but I was able to successfully assist-feed him a few times by sticking the mouse head in his mouth and letting him do the rest.

When I bought him from a supplier at the local reptile expo they waited until after I paid for him to tell me that they were having problems getting him to eat.

He did the "stargazing" behavior that's characteristic of spider balls, but now I'm freaking out because it might have been IBD all along.

I'm really worried that if it was a contagious virus, it could have spread to the rest of my collection. I'm careful with quarantine, but you can never be too sure if it's airborne - unfortunately that's hard to avoid considering I live in a tiny dorm room.
I doubt that the supplier (D&K Reptile Sales) will give me any kind of refund or credit - if they did, I wouldn't want to buy a reptile from them again. A friend of mine bought her fat-tail gecko from them a year ago and it had pinworms - which of course they neglected to test for and fix or to warn her about.

I also buy the frozen mice that I feed my snakes from D&K - but I doubt those could have caused this.

I know nothing about diagnosing any cause of death with the body - all I can see is that he shrunk in size and is very small and skinny. Its body was laying on the floor of the tank, slightly curled, next to the heat pad, in a normal belly-down position. From a distance he looked to be okay. I just noticed a faint stench in the past few hours which caused me to take a closer look. His death just seems so sudden - I could hear him actively moving around at night for the past few days like he always has. But the last time I tried to feed him, which was 1/9, I tried to assist-feed him again but that time he regurgitated it when the back half of the mouse was still sticking out of his mouth, and he tried to swallow it a second time but regurgitated it again. That was the only time he regurgitated in my care.

It's too late at night right now to do any huge cleanup. I threw away the body, took out the tank decor, and sprayed the tank down with diluted bleach, and I'll get cracking on a bigger sterilizing project tomorrow.

I just wish I knew what caused it. I wonder if I should contact D&K and complain - the fact that they waited until AFTER I bought him to tell me he had an eating problem is unsettling.

This really struck me hard, because this is my first reptile death. I'd wanted a ball python for as long as I can remember. I had to wait years to finally get one because my mom is scared of snakes and would never tolerate my having a snake in her house. I was so excited to finally have my dream pet. And now I'm too afraid to get another one. I'm terrified that my other reptiles might catch the same thing that killed my python... I'm so devastated.

RIP Lestat.


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 22, 2012)

Aww I'm really sorry. That's really sad. I don't think it ever gets easier. But don't let anything like this stop you. IMO, I would try to sterilize everything it came into contact with and start over. Beautiful creatures, good luck to you.


----------



## myrmecophile (Jan 22, 2012)

It couldn't hurt to call them although based on the time factor they will likely do nothing. The instant they told you of the feeding issues you should have asked for your money back. If you do not get a positive resposne from them I would make a post over at the BOI regarding your experiences with them.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry to hear. very horrible. hopefully none of your other reptiles get anything.


----------



## pavel (Jan 22, 2012)

Man, that is a shame.  I agree that you should have asked for you $ back the moment they said they had feeding issues with him and shopped around for a different one.  As was mentioned, you can contact them but consider the amount of time that has passed, don't expect anything.  Chalk this up to one of life's lessons.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 22, 2012)

I talked to a friend who sells snakes at the same expo, and he said that he's never cared much for D&K's animals and often sees animals at their table that he'd never take home. Apparently they just buy animals from wholesalers and then put them out for sale, and a lot of the time they're in bad shape.

I think at the next expo I'll buy a new snake from my friend. I've seen his collection myself and he genuinely cares about his reptiles, including the ones he sells. And he doesn't like to dabble in the morph craze, which I'm finding myself agreeing more and more with. Sacrificing healthy and varied genes for something superficial like colors and patterns isn't worth it for me.

Thanks for the support, everyone.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't dislike D&K. They have always done well by us, and have always been professional businessmen and women. They are the only reason we go to that show anymore, and really, the only reason why that particular show is continuing to function. I wish Mac would come back. 

You won't get anything from complaining to them. It has been too long for any sort of refund or compensation for the loss. At best you will get a "I'm sorry for your loss.". Your best course will be to no longer purchase from them. Don't buy your feeders. Don't buy your supplies. Don't buy your animals.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 23, 2012)

They've always seemed unfriendly and untrustworthy to me, and my friends at the Reptile Zoo agree. It's unfortunate that they are the largest dealer at every Lex Reptile Expo. They're the only people that sell frozen rodents, so I have no choice but to get my rodents from them.

But I'm looking forward to going to the KY Reptile Expo for the first time on the 4th - it looks to be much bigger, and it's finally close enough to Lexington for me to be able to go. I'll get a new snake then, hopefully.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 24, 2012)

I've noticed that about a lot of folks I've met from Cincinnati(no offense Cinci folks!). They are kind of blunt and abrupt and so come off as rude. That was my initial impression of them, but as we started working with them, they are actually very nice people, and do run a good business. The boy who usually guards the live feeders from being poked to death by children is a sweetheart, and the woman is a dear. They were being run ragged by the crowd at this past show(I hate the new location). It is actually a god-send that they are the largest vendor and still do that show. They are the only ones keeping that show alive. If they stopped coming like Mac did, I don't think the show would survive. I miss Mac. 

I'm not sure the KY Reptile Expo will be much better in the way of attendance and buyers. I hope it is, but we'll see.


----------



## Transylvania (Jan 24, 2012)

I've noticed that too about most of the Cinci people that go to my college - not all, of course, just most of the ones I've met.

I understand what you mean though - the Lex Expo keeps getting smaller and smaller it seems, and it keeps disappointing me. At the most recent one my friend brought a bunch of money that she'd been saving so she could get a baby crested gecko, and there weren't any cresties at all! This new venue was indeed awful. I think like 2 vendors didn't make it due to weather. However, I'm quite happy with the increased number and variety of Ts from the Bug Barn. I got a C. fasciatum and free G. rosea from them and the prices weren't too bad.

But yeah... According to the KY Reptile Expo site, there will be 70 tables. Sounds awesome. You going?


----------



## ccurran92 (Feb 18, 2012)

did the snake have any excess saliva around the mouth ? problem eating could have been RI- respritory infection hatchlings usually have a bigger chance of getting it then adults if there temperature is to low had that problem in the past only way to cure is a vet to give you baytril s i used tylan from tractor supply and it worked awsome to fix my problem ... as far as cleaning i would disinfect all your cages/tubs with diluted bleach and with the spider balls tub throw it out replacing a $9 tub is alot less then loosing money on another snake.... hope this helps 
    Chris Curran 
Christopher's Critter's


----------

